# rock & roll death story's



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www.rgarypatterson.com/ heres a link to Gary Patterson i was listening to him on www.spookysouthcoast.com a local radio show . they talked about the beatals , jimmy henderix, and many more, go to his site or spooky south coast 's ( they have a blog) and read about the curse of 27, and john lennon's #9


----------

